# My computer makes noises like a cricket



## mkharas (Dec 27, 2004)

Every 20 minutes or so a cricket like noise that lasts for like five seconds is made that eminates from the computer speakers. It has been there for while. I don't know how to get rid of the noise. Its annoying when I am playing music or have the volume up. Is it a virus? Is is software? 

please help


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi,

It could be several things and might not even be from the speakers although the speakers are amplifyiing it. The first thing I would do is take that case apart, get a can of air and clean all those fans in the case. You might either have severe dust or a fan is dying and it is difficult to say which it is at times. Give that a try and see if that helps. If you can, also leave the side of the case off and see if you can detect exactly where in the computer the sound is coming from.


----------



## joeiskrappy (Jan 10, 2005)

*I don't think it's dust.*

I've have what seems to be the same problem. Aweird noise that sounds like a cricket. and my pc is clean from dust, I cleaned mine yesterday. I don't know what the noise is. I have had this problem for a year. I do have a 
ad-aware program and run it more than once a day. All I know is it's coming from my speakers.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 25, 2004)

I vaguely remember that when I had WeatherBug on this computer (weatherbug is adware ..... if you installed it yourself, fine .... if you didn't, uninstall it!) that it used to chirp from time to time. 

At least I THINK it was connected to Weatherbug.


----------



## digit (Jan 10, 2005)

Weatherbug chirps for sure! If you have it and want to keep it (and keep it quiet) then adjust your notications in the settings.


----------



## lauradi (Jun 15, 2008)

my computer every now and then makes the same cricket noise, windows vista, gateway laptop, it's a new computer. My old laptop made the same noise from time to time and it ran XP. I did not d/l or use weatherbug.

Any other ideas? I tried gateway support..no hlep from there. I have searched windows he, nothing there either


----------



## Watari (Apr 28, 2008)

I know how to fix this!
Go to the volume settings.
Look for the "CD Player" section.
Mute that section.
It should stop. It worked for me, but that may not be your problem.

EDIT: This is for XP! If it's on vista, I don't know what to tell you. It may just be a low quality sound card, bad speakers or a combination of the two.

Good Luck!
Watari


----------



## lauradi (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Watari, Thanks for the info, but yes, I am using vista, although I did have the same problem on XP. 

Strange, I can go days or weeks and not hear the cricket.. then all of a sudden here it comes back. 

Again, thanks for the info.

Lauradi


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm using Classic Theme in my XP Home so I can't look it up for sure since my Themes are disabled. So there's nothing in my Control Panel to look at. But I worked on my daughter's computer some time ago and when I started it up, I'd be hearing all these weird noises from time to time. It turned out that parts of the Jungle Theme was enabled. Not completely. There was no jungle wallpaper or anything like that. Just some of the sounds were enabled. At first I thought she had a virus, but it was just those sounds coming in once in awhile when I'd do certain things. Anyway... it's just a thought.


----------



## lauradi (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Mommabear, thanks for your input, I believe it is just that, some sound file that pops up every now and then. I've tried to see if something came up... some window like a message...nope. But there is something that cricket is trying to tell me... oh well, he will have to do better before I can figure it out lol. Heard somewhere it might be the computer is hot, but the fan works well on this, and there was no remarkable heat to speak of. 

Thanks 

Lauradi


----------



## cmwarn (Aug 28, 2008)

This all of a sudden happened to me, what it turned out to be was an alarm gadget on my google home page. I have two different log-ins and I rarely use the one that was on, so I forget the gadget was there!
Check to see if there is some type of alarm or notification app going on somewhere Ask: 
does it happen only when a certain window is open?
did I recently install something or add an app to my home page?
Could be as easy as that!


----------

